# Really big snow!



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know how other people made out in this storm, but we got 15 inches in our town. 
This is my lawn and dog! 







 You can't see it, but he is standing on a bush here.

Umm it is not loading you can check out my link in my siggy... Sorry I'm not tech savy.


----------



## druidofwinter (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, we got around 6 inches here in east Tennessee, so not as much as you. Still fun to have snow, though. It's rather rare in the south.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 13, 2014)

6 inches is not bad. TN usually gets more snow than we do in VA. But GA., I'm not sure what they are doing down there... Losing their minds perhaps?

I hope everyone stays safe if they must venture out today and tomorrow. The crews are working as fast as they can, but it can't be easy.


----------



## Amanita (Feb 13, 2014)

We went through winter without any snow at all so far which is rather unusual. And it doesn't look as if we'd be getting any. I'm happy we didn't have chaos and lower heating costs but winter without any snow or really cold weather feels quite odd to me. The US got it all this year with the snow and cold...


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 13, 2014)

You can have it dear I don't want it!


----------

